# What is everyone working on this weekend?



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

My plans are to 
1. Finish my "ScareFX witch"
2. Build and test a fog chiller
3. Make some tombstones, Ive never done this before. Im thinking of building a large one with which my fog chiller will be incorporated into.
4. Maybe start building a casket.
5. Buy a target lightining machine, I built one last year but it can only handle 200 watts, Its stereo and can only handle 100 watts /channel in output

What are you all up to?

Krough


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Finish cemetery fence. Build PVC frame for FCG. Build Gallows for Hangman.


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

this weekend
1) finish FCG
2) finish witch and cauldron
3) finish thunder columns
oh ya a cook a dinner for the family it's canadian thanks giving oh and i'll probably throw some work in there somewhere i go back on shift sunday


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

It's looking like an in day here for prop building. Rain expected all weekend. 

1)Finish putting hair on my werewolf and pad out the rest of his body.
2)Finish etching out a few more tombstones
3)Catch up on the laundry pile that has accumulated.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a Bucky and a Budget Bart to stain, as well as re-working my FCG Marrionette. Her shoulders were too broad for my liking last year, so I'm going to narrow them a little for this year.

If the rain breaks Sunday, I'll go buy some lumber to build the frame for my FCG rig. I tried PVC, but it was a little too unsteady for my liking, and a lot of the joints didn't dis-assemble too easily, which I need them to so I can get it in and out of the room I'm putting it in.


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

We'll be starting on our Mask/Dot room this weekend.. got 144 hockey masks to paint!! LOL and hopefully finish getting the stuff taht stays out all month all put out and lit. Also got 2 sections of fence to build for either side of the entry way.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Build my mausoleum for my FCG, Helena. At this point (Sunday morning) it's halfway built. Today I need to take the Dremel to it and then paint it.
Get the fence up and make new posts for it.
Clear some already emptied Hallween boxes out of the garage so I can get more boxes down out of the attic.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> I have a Bucky and a Budget Bart to stain, as well as re-working my FCG Marrionette. Her shoulders were too broad for my liking last year, so I'm going to narrow them a little for this year.
> 
> If the rain breaks Sunday, I'll go buy some lumber to build the frame for my FCG rig. I tried PVC, but it was a little too unsteady for my liking, and a lot of the joints didn't dis-assemble too easily, which I need them to so I can get it in and out of the room I'm putting it in.


I used 1 1/2" PVC for my FCG rig. It works great, very sturdy and comes apart pretty easy after I unscrew the joints. I'll have pics up soon.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Cool! I was wondering about thicker PVC but was worried the dis-assembly would be just as difficult as with the 3/4" stuff. PVC is preferable to wood as PVC pipe is cheaper and would be easier to work with. Thanks Ghostess.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yesterday was a total washout. Rain blowing sideways right under the tarp. Phhhhhhhhhhhhhhht. Today (Sunday), we're going down to my job to bring home some more scrounged supplies. Then it's a marathon to try to build the castle parapits in between showers. We did get most of the soldering done for the LED spotlights last night. We have rain predicted here (NJ) from now through next Saturday, double phhhhhhhhhhhhht!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Fisnish up the tombstone and test out the fire pit on which a skeletal torso will turn useing a BBQ motor. Thinking of puting up a witch manq to turn the crank handle. Testing the new fog machine and chiller in a couple of days.


----------

